# Trying to find 1/48 YF-12A Interceptor



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello. Does anyone have any leeds as to where I can find a Testors 1/48 YF-12A Interceptor? There is one on ebay right now with the cutting edge afterburner set included for a starting bid of $85 with a buy it now of $125! I have no interest in the afterburner set and I believe that the high price of this auction is mostly because of the now discontinued cutting edge set. The YF-12A's that I have seen in the past go for arround $25 to $50 and thats more of the price range that I am looking for. Even a parts kit would be good as long as the main body parts I.E. the nose and tail peices are there so that I could kitbash it with the SR-71 kit. I thought I had one this morning when I was told of a hobby shop in Illinois had one for $40 but when I called they had sold it Friday! Oh well, the search goes on. Please folks any help would be welcomed!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks folks. I got one today! Wow! That was fast! Model on!


----------

